# Durability test Gtechniq c2v3 vs CarPro Reload 2014



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Considering to do some kind of durability test when I have time and get new reload to my hands. Anyone tried this yet?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

No but i would imagine new reload would last better than C2V3 as they were pretty even anyway imo!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Reload is better for me.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Reload 2014 arrived yesterday, and already have C2 v3 so hoping to do a little test on bonnet and front wings over the weekend


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Would be good to see. I found the older reload didnt last as long as the c2v3 when i tested them.


Are they doing the 100mm samples of the 2014?


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Doing the same comparison myself

EXO & C2v3


Reload 2014


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Keep us updated:thumb:


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

My experience of c2v3

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=328081


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Have you tried it after that?


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Had c2v3 over bsd on mine for about 6 weeks and it's still beading very well. Ease of application V's durability is great.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

6 weeks is still far away from 8 months what they are marketing...


----------



## NorvernRob (Jul 4, 2013)

sm81 said:


> 6 weeks is still far away from 8 months what they are marketing...


 I gave my living room window a single coat last year (I'm sure it was September) and it still beads really well.

I don't know how long it lasts on my car as I always top up every couple of months, but strangely my wife's car does start to lose it's beading within that time. It's possible there was something underneath, but she's had it 15 months now so I doubt it would be still there.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Reload 2014 arrived yesterday, and already have C2 v3 so hoping to do a little test on bonnet and front wings over the weekend


Any findings of this yet?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Used them but not see by side yet

Water behaviour has been very good even with just using it as a drying aid. Application has typically been very good but on one occasion I got terrible smearing this was on gloss black paint that I had used it on during previous washes with no issues. Only difference was weather humidity


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Without diluted product also?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've never had the need to dilute C2 or reload on any colour

Im not interested in a product that requires diluting if it doesnt work


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Used them but not see by side yet
> 
> Water behaviour has been very good even with just using it as a drying aid. Application has typically been very good but on one occasion I got terrible smearing this was on gloss black paint that I had used it on during previous washes with no issues. Only difference was weather humidity


How well Reload holds? Any differences between c2v3?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've not had a chance to test them fully as a stand alone LSP. With them both being as easy to use as a QD I've topped them up once a month. Winter isn't a great time to be leaving them bare and testing them, I'd rather keep on top of them and see me through


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

At first I didn't think that C2v3 had much durability and kind of stopped using it, but I just met up with owner of an Infinity Q37 that applied 3 layers of C2v3 stand alone as the LSP to it back in late Nov 2013. The car is garage kept at his home, but is parked outside at his work and he has taken several 250+ mile trips since then. I was really surprised to see how glossy the car still looked and the beading was totally still there. He has only hand washed it, no QD. He is very impressed with the C2v3 compared to the other sealants I have used in the past. 

There were 2 other cars that I used 3 layers of C2v3 on as the LSP back in late 2013 then I stopped using it. I want to contact one of those owners to see how it has lasted on their car.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Reload 14 is superb. Im using it on the mini and ive not washed it for 6 weeks and its still beading abd sheeting very strongly. C2 V3 is nicer to use but i think reload performs better


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

I do like BSD but as mentioned the beading does begin to fail after a few weeks, it does refresh somewhat after a wash but never as good as freshly applied. Im tempted by c2v3 to see the durability and stop some of the grab of bsd. 

Maybe try the 50 50 mix some have mentioned, surely this could compromise both products though.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

My C2V3 went in the bin, for me it was that bad! Never tried reload though


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

SiGainey said:


> My C2V3 went in the bin, for me it was that bad! Never tried reload though


Did you never dilute it and use it as a qd? I find it works really well as a quick detailer but less so as an actual sealant.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I asked this question on a popular social media site but never really got a ********** answer

I've just bought some reload and have a metallic black car, on the instruction it advises to dilute the product for dark colours, how does diluting it affect its durability and do I use it like a regular QD as in spray a panel and wipe/buff with a microfibre.

I thought I'd try reload as from the reviews and videos I've seen it looks like a great product that's easy to use especially in winter

I've just done my wife's car with AF tough coat and I'm very impressed with how well it's holding up in these current conditions, the car seems to stay cleaner longer and has enhanced the depth of the paint and the beading is great and I did this about 6 weeks ago


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Would say that if you diluted it it will reduce durability quite much. Maybe it will last about 2 months after that. There are so many variations considering durability.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

odd....ive had no smearing, good lasting and great gloss and fantastic slickness

it takes 15 mins to do the whole car, im not bothered if it lasts a month I can always reapply it

are you guys putting it on top of a wax? it wont last so long on a wax, first application for me and the whole car gets panel wiped before hand to remove all oils


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

SiGainey said:


> My C2V3 went in the bin, for me it was that bad! Never tried reload though


Really? Surprising.  I'll be the first to admit that C2V3 has its quirks, but I don't think its so poor I'd dispose of it. Quite the opposite, I found it rather good and enjoy using it generally - just a few drips left so wondering whether to replace it.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

C2V3 never really did trick for me, can't see any reasons to use it instead of Sonax BSD. Asside from worse results, ease of use on black paint was very poor. Same goes to Reload actually.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

evotuning said:


> ease of use on black paint was very poor. Same goes to Reload actually.


That has been its main problem for me too, but I found applying inside helped (a little) as any light breeze or direct sun meant it would flash off too quickly.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Would say that if you diluted it it will reduce durability quite much. Maybe it will last about 2 months after that. There are so many variations considering durability.


Two months is still quite some time though, realistically how many of us on here wont put any sort of protection on in two months? Using as a qd on top of whatever else you have on the car will just add another layer and its so easy to use diluted I don't see the problem with it. Used as a drying aid on black I've never had any problems with smearing either.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Wilco said:


> Two months is still quite some time though, realistically how many of us on here wont put any sort of protection on in two months? Using as a qd on top of whatever else you have on the car will just add another layer and its so easy to use diluted I don't see the problem with it. Used as a drying aid on black I've never had any problems with smearing either.


What you say is bang on and the reason that I don't bother with coatings. I see people jumping up and down about every coating that appears but they then turn around and apply sealant type or waxes on top. What a total waste.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I just wonder if people are applying too much??

I always use a atomiser so its a very fine mist, then spread that around then buff off

never had smearing at all


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Have to agree that most people can't help but add a layer of something at least once a month so the durability of 2 months isn't an issue or less than I would expect


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Anyone tried yet Reload2015 version?


----------



## Davide (Apr 19, 2014)

But are you sure that exist a 2015 version?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've tried the 2015 Reload version although not tried any other versions. However I have to say the water behaviour is very good. As is the gloss. Can't comment on durability as its only been applied 2 weeks.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have got reload on my work van it still beading well after a month and bit. And hasn't been washed since then.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> I've tried the 2015 Reload version although not tried any other versions. However I have to say the water behaviour is very good. As is the gloss. Can't comment on durability as its only been applied 2 weeks.


Does it still holds?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've been having reload 14 lasting 6 months plus on the rear and half bonnet of a works vehicle. 

What I noticed mostly is its beading through dust and it's resistance to poor wash media like heavy snow foams. 

Check out some of my threads to see just how much I use it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Oh and if it makes you feel better, until discovering Reload 14/15 C2v3 was all spray sealant wise.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I will make durability test when I find proper car to do it. Reload2015 vs Double Speed-wax vs Finis-wax vs PNS vs H20-S


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is it possible to spread Reload like Kamikaze Overcoat with DA?





Maybe then no need to buff and end up to use less product.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I have considered testing this.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Please do.


----------

